# Twitter/Facebook app?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm looking for an app that has Twitter & Facebook posts on the same timeline. So I can scroll through one column & see both.

I'm basically wanting the same thing as Tweetdeck. Tweetdeck just hasn't been updated forever & it takes forever to update the timeline when I hit refresh.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mweich (Oct 21, 2011)

Scope'll do what you want (I'm pretty sure)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alphascope&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hbHBoYXNjb3BlIl0.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mweich said:


> Scope'll do what you want (I'm pretty sure)
> 
> https://play.google....HBoYXNjb3BlIl0.


Thank you sir! It does what I wanted. I'll be giving this a shot for awhile.

Anyone else know of another app? I like options...

Edit: I normally try apps myself, but I really don't like giving everyone access to my twitter & FB, just to try them out. I had my twitter account hacked after installing one twitter app.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love APW for homescreen widgets. U can have separate widgets for Twitter, Facebook, or have them combined in one timeline. U can select different themes for it to. Tons to choose from, paid and free. As far as actual apps go I'm pretty sure Plume can combine Facebook and Twitter into one timeline as well now. Here the link for APW https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rdr.widgets.core
Here's Plume https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.levelup.touiteur


----------

